# Recruiting during Covid



## Hopeful-1 (26 May 2020)

Hello everyone.  Just joined today so first post here and it’s a question.   I’m interested in joining the reserve unit in my area and I’ve tried contacting the unit but obviously due to Covid, there is nobody available there to answer.  My question is does anyone have insight on if there will be hiring of reserve members this year?   Sorry if this had been asked already, I’m still learning how to navigate this forum.   Also, can you apply to Regular and Reserves simultaneously, or do you have to pick one or the other.  I’ve sent an email to recruitment but have yet to hear back.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## da1root (26 May 2020)

Good Day,

The Primary Reserves are in charge of their own recruiting; for the Regular Force there is a national target that is enrolled each year.  The Reserves in general will be hiring this year; however whether the unit you're wishing to join is accepting or not is only a question that particular unit can answer.

You cannot apply to both the Reserves and the Regular Force at the same time - you must apply to one or the other.  Also when applying you can only apply to officer or NCM positions, you cannot apply to a mixture of each.


----------



## jaysfan17 (26 May 2020)

Just to build on what Buck said, most units are on minimum manpower at the moment anyway, so they're not closed entirely. It just depends on the area you're in. Depending on the unit, it is best to call instead of email and even if a recruiter is not there you may be able to talk to a clerk who can give you a better insight on when you can speak to a recruiter.


----------



## Hopeful-1 (26 May 2020)

Thanks for the replies.   I currently have a application in for regular forces but I guess I will probably pull that application in favour of a reserve application if the unit is hiring.   I applied for regular force so I could take the tests and see what jobs would be the best fit for me (at this point I don’t have a preference for any trade, I just want to be best suitable for whatever it may be) but if I can only do one or the other I’ll probably go reserve.


----------



## Lifestyles_ (18 Jul 2020)

Hello I'm looking to apply for the army  I just don't know where I need to go to start the application can some one help me??


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jul 2020)

Lifestyles_ said:
			
		

> Hello I'm looking to apply for the army  I just don't know where I need to go to start the application can some one help me??



Do you want to go Regular Force (full-time) or Primary Reserve?

If you want RegF, visit

https://forces.ca/en/apply-now/

If you want PRes, you’ll need to get in touch with a Recruiter at your local/nearest unit. However, due to Covid-19, all Recruiters aren’t available yet.


----------

